# Supaguard Audi????????????



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi guys


Iv got my car booked in for a superguard this weekend but the audi dealer says they dont recomend it for audi's!!

Is this just because they sell Auto glym or is there a genuine reason??

Also is it ok on the sued???


Many thanks guys??


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Get 303 fabric protectant from polished bliss £30 for 1 litre. Its about as good as it gets and probably a lot cheaper than supaguard from the stealer. 

Plus it not difficult to do and you'll know its been done thoroughly & consistently if you've done it yourself

Sorry doesn't answer your question I know, maybe worth ringing supaguard themselves to find out?

Regards, Joe


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Look at the price of the kits on ebay before you stump up the cash! SupaGuard Interior scotch guard stuff is excellent, and the SupaWheels stuff is brilliant.

I would be tempted to skip the exterior protection and go for some SRP + Colly 476s insted.

Theres no reason its no good for Audi's.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks Guys 

The detailer is someone we use for work (Not car related) So he's doing this as a favour for all the work i give him (but he is a pro detailer)... Below is a list of what he's doing for £250.00.

- Full Valet inside and out 
- Clay full car
- Machine polish
- Superguard the whole car inside and out
- Treat and protect the leather then seal with the superguard

I thought the price was pretty good but im not sure now???

As for doing it my self, I will do it again but not untill i have more time in summer

Thanks guys


Anthony


----------



## stefaulkner (Nov 18, 2009)

tony2 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Iv got my car booked in for a superguard this weekend but the audi dealer says they dont recomend it for audi's!!
> 
> ...


Probably dont recommend it cos they havent sold it you.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

stefaulkner said:


> Probably dont recommend it cos they havent sold it you.


Yep Thats what i figured i hate Dealers....................

I swear they are just robbing dishonest Basteurds

Anthony


----------



## TomW (Jun 29, 2009)

tony2 said:


> Thanks Guys
> 
> The detailer is someone we use for work (Not car related) So he's doing this as a favour for all the work i give him (but he is a pro detailer)... Below is a list of what he's doing for £250.00.
> 
> ...


If the clay and polish stages are done well, then this looks like a good price to pay. If they take him half an hour and there's still swirls all over the car, then it's not such a good deal.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

TomW said:


> If the clay and polish stages are done well, then this looks like a good price to pay. If they take him half an hour and there's still swirls all over the car, then it's not such a good deal.


He's got the car all weekend so i hope he's not going to do half an hour then go for a blast up the motorway lol

Seriously though he's like all you guys very meticulous so i know he'll do a good job thanks for the comments i feel better now

Anthony


----------



## dannyd2134 (Jan 2, 2009)

TomW said:


> If the clay and polish stages are done well, then this looks like a good price to pay. If they take him half an hour and there's still swirls all over the car, then it's not such a good deal.


+1

You hear some right horror stories about quick machine polishes and that they actually produce more swirls and produce buffer trails which isn't gonna be pretty and a waste of your money.


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Ask him if you'll get to keep a copy of the PTG results, if he says "wot?" then walk away!


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

m0bov said:


> Ask him if you'll get to keep a copy of the PTG results, if he says "wot?" then walk away!


Machine polish doesn't necessarily mean paint correction remember. I think that comment is a bit unfair considering. Sounds like a fair price to me as long as its done well, which by what the OP has said it will be.

All the best with the detail, I'm sure it will look spanking:thumb:

Joe


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Sounds a fair price for the job. If hes a detailer he will do a much better job than a dealer would do.


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi guys 

Thanks for all these comments and i appreciate all the advice i will use all of this to make sure i get a good job 

m0bov Its funny cuz the first thing i said to that was 'what' but i suppose im not supposed to know what that means lol, any way thanks for this and i will ask him and see what he says i understand you guys are looking out for me so will take all onboard

Il post some pics when done you can see what you think

Thanks again



Anthony


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

He F####d It up..........................


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

what happened? What you mean, be specific? What did he do, what does it look like? and if he's a pro detailer, whats his name?


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh Ian's claws are out MEAOW! lol.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

tony2 said:


> He F####d It up..........................


Whats he done??


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

oh dear


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok il tell all apart from his name i have to work with this guy on occasion and dont want the stress.........


The outside is fine by fine i mean:-

- He Clayed the car and got rid of and tar spots and other small blemishes
- He Polished it and it looks nice and shiny no swirls or anything like that
- Applied the superguard and that seems ok

But he also

- Left small patches of the superguard (ie not polished of properly)
- I found on inspection that there was some small areas of the car that had brown patches (dirt triangles, Im sure you know what i mean) The kind of thing you'd get if id been pole dancing.
- Also he didnt even bother polishing the chrome exhaust

All above is Outside..

Inside is where it gets bad 
- All over the leather there are white swirls i think left over superguard
- In other places on the leather there are rectangle shiny patches they look like glue (there not but thats what they look like)
- My steering wheel is sticky (something i hate and told him not to touch)
- The Dash and interior rubber has the same patches as above but instead of shiny there just dark rectangles 
- My Car mats in the front are curling up as if they have shrunk

Gutted......

Now iv got to put in a load of work tomorrow sorting all this out i cant deal with the interior this way it looks sh17 and im sure its not protected properly 

I dont want a load of told you so's, I dont need that, Im just pi33ed of now 


Anthony


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

I told you not to use him..........


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

rinns said:


> I told you not to use him..........


Knob.....


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

sorry to hear that mate you must be gutted, do you have any pics of the triangles your on about hard to picture. 

sure someone will come along soon with some good advise top people on here


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Gutted


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

justina3 said:


> sorry to hear that mate you must be gutted, do you have any pics of the triangles your on about hard to picture.
> 
> sure someone will come along soon with some good advise top people on here


Cant really capture it on pics most of it i didnt see untill i got home but by the triangles on the paintwork its just like as if he has just missed dirt when cleaning the car wiht the sponge or whatever he's used this worrys me bearing in mind he polished it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Guys by all means comment, Tony by all means tell your story but please no name calling and if this thread gets out of hand (as i'm sure it will from past experience) its getting locked. Thank you.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Guys by all means comment, Tony by all means tell your story but please no name calling and if this thread gets out of hand (as i'm sure it will from past experience) its getting locked. Thank you.


YOU DID IT!

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Sorry to hear this, must say IF I was lucky enough to get my car detailed I would be seriously vetting the guy before I let him near my car knowing what I've learnt off this site.

Perhaps you should invite him to join :thumb:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Brazo said:


> Guys by all means comment, Tony by all means tell your story but please no name calling and if this thread gets out of hand (as i'm sure it will from past experience) its getting locked. Thank you.


Yeah jump on me for calling him a knob after he makes a stupid comment that is sure to wind me up..

Lock the thread or whatever you want..... Most of my experience with this website has been negative and now iv had a poor experience with a detailer to top it off


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

so what other 'negative' experiences have you had with DW?...


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

LMAO ! 

Tantrum alert


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

tony2 said:


> Yeah jump on me for calling him a knob after he makes a stupid comment that is sure to wind me up..
> 
> Lock the thread or whatever you want..... Most of my experience with this website has been negative and now iv had a poor experience with a detailer to top it off
> 
> Good Luck With the Recession...................


You cannot blame this website for you choosing a bad detailer (In the loosest sense of the word). You should have supported the site by using one of the detailers who use this site as they pride themselves on the job they do and the reputation they achieve


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

tony2 said:


> Yeah jump on me for calling him a knob after he makes a stupid comment that is sure to wind me up..
> 
> Lock the thread or whatever you want..... *Most of my experience with this website has been negative *and now iv had a poor experience with a detailer to top it off
> 
> Good Luck With the Recession...................


Tony, I've just had a little look at your recent DW activity and tbh. I can only apologise on behalf of a few of the members who have been, shall we say, less than accomodating to a new member (btw. to one of those I'm referring to: that Moderator application you've sent me - forget it! and I'll be speaking to you later).

This is generally an extremely friendly and helpful site full of very knowledgeable people, so don't write us off just yet :thumb:.

All I'd ask is that you try not to rise the baiting of comments made, that's all.

Cheers
Viper


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Viper said:


> Tony, I've just had a little look at your recent DW activity and tbh. I can only apologise on behalf of a few of the members who have been, shall we say, less than accomodating to a new member (btw. to one of those I'm referring to: that Moderator application you've sent me - forget it! and I'll be speaking to you later).
> 
> *This is generally an extremely friendly and helpful site full of very knowledgeable people*, so don't write us off just yet :thumb:.
> 
> ...


This is true and im sorry about my last post it was out of order...

Im just frustrated with my car, Not this site.....

Many thanks

Anthony


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

rinns said:


> You cannot blame this website for you choosing a bad detailer (In the loosest sense of the word). You should have supported the site by using one of the detailers who use this site as they pride themselves on the job they do and the reputation they achieve


I only used him because he was connected with my work and he seemed resonable (how stupid now i look Back)

Any Pros in notts that could take a look and sort this out for me (il pay of course) please pm me

Thanks again

Anthony


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

tony2 said:


> I only used him because he was connected with my work and he seemed resonable (how stupid now i look Back)
> 
> Any Pros in notts that could take a look and sort this out for me (il pay of course) please pm me
> 
> ...


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=59823

DW detailers list. This is how I chose the detailer that I used in the end. Look through the work, see what you like, look their work up in the studio section and read any feedback. See who you like.

Regards

Ben


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Just came across this thread again, sorry if it did'nt turn out well for you Tony. In general, we are all nutty about cars and the finish on them and it seems some were frustrated that your detailer seemed more like a valeter. In general, very few detailers use supergard and in general, any responsible professional polishing (IMO) will be done after taking paint depth measurements.

Many on here will encourage you (and support you) to do the work yourself. I'd suggest taking up the challange and get the car to YOUR standard and let us help you.

You will often invite the "told you so" type of replies but, water under the bridge so maybe we can suggest stuff to buy and how to use it, to get the car sorted??


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

tony2 said:


> I only used him because he was connected with my work and he seemed resonable (how stupid now i look Back)
> 
> Any Pros in notts that could take a look and sort this out for me (il pay of course) please pm me
> 
> ...


sound just like how we picked our new car up, patches and marks all over from uneven application of the shi...y product. I got hold of one of the sets they use just to take a look. It's just a sponge that you pierce 4 or 5 times then rub all over the bodywork and thats it:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

The applicator is free to a good home if anyone wants to try it (Not Recommended):thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

tony2 said:


> Yeah jump on me for calling him a knob after he makes a stupid comment that is sure to wind me up..
> 
> Lock the thread or whatever you want..... Most of my experience with this website has been negative and now iv had a poor experience with a detailer to top it off
> 
> Good Luck With the Recession...................


Trust me Tony thats not me 'jumping' on anyone!

Good luck to you too and hope you get it sorted.


----------



## pugs9000 (Feb 7, 2010)

Viper said:


> Tony, I've just had a little look at your recent DW activity and tbh. I can only apologise on behalf of a few of the members who have been, shall we say, less than accomodating to a new member (btw. to one of those I'm referring to: that Moderator application you've sent me - forget it! and I'll be speaking to you later).
> 
> This is generally an extremely friendly and helpful site full of very knowledgeable people, so don't write us off just yet :thumb:.
> 
> ...


Totally agree, as a 'newbie' myself the welcome has been one of the warmest off any forum and the advice top notch, and some of the work by the pro's is incredible- forget who but the merc hearse, focus RS + new impreza among the best even meet to discuss a detail with a member off the list- watch this space!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

To the OP, maybe a local enthusiast in your area could help you out. 

I wouldn't wish to take work away from any of our resident pro detailers; however on this occasion from your description it seems that it's just niggly things that need sorting and as such an experienced member could probably help get them sorted for you. Maybe payment through beer tokens and also it would be nice for both of you to meet a fellow member.

Good luck sorting it out!


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> To the OP, maybe a local enthusiast in your area could help you out.
> 
> I wouldn't wish to take work away from any of our resident pro detailers; however on this occasion from your description it seems that it's just niggly things that need sorting and as such an experienced member could probably help get them sorted for you. Maybe payment through beer tokens and also it would be nice for both of you to meet a fellow member.
> 
> Good luck sorting it out!


I hate it when I agree with you :lol:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi guys after sleeping on it and reading the latest post i feel alot better and im sure its nothing that cant be sorted out.....

Thanks to Ben1142 for the link iv been on there and found EXOTIC DETAIL They are in my area,

Also thanks to m0bov i would really like to learn the correct way to do it myself and then use a PRO detailer every 6 months or so which brings me back to EXOTIC DETAIL they have a service YouHelp Detail which i can help and learn/watch from them how to do it properly so il be giving them a call monday and booking that in,

Thanks again and i hope i havnt upset anyone on here as i do love this site and wouldnt want to think iv offended anyone as its been said the guy iv used claims to be what he's obviously not (a detailer) i only paid him 150 in the end but im sure if id have spent that with one of you guys i would have been a lot happier 


Anthony


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Where abouts are you? Maybe you can get a few locals to come along and make "meet" of it!!


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

m0bov said:


> Where abouts are you? Maybe you can get a few locals to come along and make "meet" of it!!


Im In Nottingham??

Are you from Nottingham?

Anthony


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Nope Surrey! But I have a long hose.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

m0bov said:


> Nope Surrey! But I have a long hose.


Bet you say that to *ALL* the girls....


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

m0bov said:


> Nope Surrey! But I have a long hose.


:doublesho lol

Anyone who is local and fancies it pm me and we'll arrange something

Anthony


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

m0bov said:


> Nope Surrey! But I have a long hose.


Pmsl thats the funniest thing i've heard all day!


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

tony2 said:


> :doublesho lol
> 
> Anyone who is local and fancies it pm me and we'll arrange something
> 
> Anthony


Is there food and drink going? Catering van? :lol:


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

m0bov said:


> Is there food and drink going? Catering van? :lol:


 I dont think the misses will appreciate being called a catering van but if we dont tell her, Then yes, food and drink a plenty.......:lol:

Anthony


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear the detail/valet by your colleague didn't go 100% to plan. It doesn't sound like they have caused any permanent damage which is the main thing.

I've seen the youhelp detail by ED and it looks a good idea for anyone wishing to pick up some pointers by a professional :thumb:

A meet sounds like a good idea to me. I'd be up for it as I missed the Autobrite one unfortunately.

Chris


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

JCW85 said:


> Sorry to hear the detail/valet by your colleague didn't go 100% to plan. * It doesn't sound like they have caused any permanent damage which is the main thing.*
> 
> I've seen the youhelp detail by ED and it looks a good idea for anyone wishing to pick up some pointers by a professional :thumb:
> 
> ...


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Tony, stick something in the regional sub forum, I'm sure you'll get a small crowd and hopefully share some info.


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

tony2 said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> Im sure your right, which is the main thing so im not to worried now
> 
> ...


Hi Anthony

No I haven't yet but its something I would be interested in doing with ED possibly more the DA polishing side (think its Simon who owns it) when money permits just to gain abit of extra knowledge.

You cannot go wrong with any of the Pro's on here they will look after you and most certainly your car .

Chris


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

m0bov said:


> Tony, stick something in the regional sub forum, I'm sure you'll get a small crowd and hopefully share some info.


Will do :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I was given a Vindi Audi paint protection pack the other day. just a load of aerosol cans made by scotts, a load of rubbish, a £300 worth, my ar$e. The bag is worth more..


----------



## tony2 (Jan 31, 2010)

qstix said:


> I was given a Vindi Audi paint protection pack the other day. just a load of aerosol cans made by scotts, a load of rubbish, a £300 worth, my ar. The bag is worth more..


Iv never heard of this, I though audi used Auto glym??


----------

